#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  HAZOP & SEQHAZ methods as input data producers to Safety Integrity Level evaluation

## f81aa

Today hazard studies are a self evident part of a project plan while creating a new process or making changes in an existing one in the chemical industry. Therefore it is important to make the hazard studies as efficient as possible. The objective for this thesis was to optimise the hazard study processes based on the main methods presently used at Neste Oil Oyj, Neste Jacobs Oy and Borealis Polymers Oy.

This thesis focuses on SEQHAZ and HAZOP methods as input data for safety integrity level (SIL) evaluation with risk graph and LOPA (layer of protection analysis) methods. The hazard study process has been investigated by interviews, participation in hazard studies, studying of hazard reports and a seminar day. Based on the results three models for optimising the process are suggested, two based on LOPA and the third based on risk graph. LOPA was found to be the best method for SIL evaluation and the suggested models are a step towards performing both the HAZOP/SEQHAZ study and the SIL evaluation in the same session.

Those interested are welcome to download from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



RegardsSee More: HAZOP & SEQHAZ methods as input data producers to Safety Integrity Level evaluation

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear f81aa,
Thks for the share

----------


## padua

Hi f81aa,

Can you upload the link again, thank you.

padua.

----------


## f81aa

Hi padua and others:

The new download link is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## josefreitas

thanks

----------


## padua

Hi f81aa,

Thank you for the download.

Padua.

----------


## antonino69

Thank you

----------


## rrkumar50

links are dead, can somebody upload again
thanks

----------


## f81aa

Hi:

The new download link is:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## Beni_pgn

link is dead ...Can you share other link please

----------


## f81aa

> link is dead ...Can you share other link please



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

